# Monsanto vs. California



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/monsanto-takes-on-california-law-with-roundup-carcinogen-question


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Is there anything not "known to cause cancer in the state of California"?


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Only things that haven't been tested yet.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought nearly everything sold in CA has to be labeled that it might cause cancer.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Air can cause cancer, maybe the fruits and nuts in Cali will just up and stop breathing someday.

Sunlight can cause cancer.

Like pointed out, just about anything can cause cancer in the right or wrong circumstances, stop worrying about and get on with your lives californicators.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Number one cause of cancer is being alive.


----------

